# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Khắc phục nhược điểm trên Strix 7.1 với Firmware mới

## hungcong88

Nếu bạn đang sở hữu cho mình một chiếc tai nghe chơi game Strix 7.1 thì hãy cập nhật firmware mới ngay và luôn. Firmware này cập nhật âm lượng tối đa cho Strix 7.1 sau khi có nhiều phàn nàn từ khách hàng gửi đến cho đội ngũ thiết kế Strix nói về vấn đề âm lượng khá nhỏ của chiếc tai nghe này. Nếu đây là lần đầu bạn nghe tới Strix 7.1 thì đây là chiếc tai nghe đầu tiên trên thế giới có khả năng tái tạo âm thanh 7.1 thực với 10 bộ phát động rời cho cả 2 phần tai nghe, logo mắt cú Strix nhấp nháy đèn LED khá đẹp mắt cùng bộ audio station kết nối qua USB.


​
Firmware này có thể được tải về tại đây.


_Nguồn: rog.asus.com_​

----------

